# DD externe , firewire 400 ou usb 2



## jerlaboule (26 Mars 2007)

bonjour
je compte acheter un DD externe , mais j'aurai voulu savoir quelle interface choisir , USB 2 ou firewire 400?
quel est le plus rapide svp?
je precise firewire 400 car je pense que sur l'imac G5 20" c'est du 400.


----------



## angel heart (26 Mars 2007)

usb2 car plus d'ordinateur compatible au mieux prend les 2


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2007)

angel heart a dit:


> usb2 car plus d'ordinateur compatible au mieux prend les 2



Non, Firewire 400, ou mieux, les deux (pour la compatibilit&#233, car un iMac PPC ne bootera pas sur un USB2.

Par ailleurs, je rappelle une fois de plus que l'USB2 est *tr&#232;s* mauvais pour la gestion des disques (pas de gestion des collision, bande passante partag&#233;e &#224; parts &#233;gales entre tous les p&#233;rif branch&#233;s (un clavier, une souris, un modem interne et un disque dur branch&#233;s en m&#234;me temps, le disque dur n'a plus droit qu'&#224; 120 Mb/s maximum (rarement atteint, le plus souvent 40 ou 50&#37; de ce maximum) de bande passante) alors que le Firewire lui attribue la bande passante en fonction des besoins (une iSight non utilis&#233;e, un disque dur inutilis&#233; et un disque dur sollicit&#233; branch&#233;s en m&#234;me temps, le disque dur sollicit&#233; disposera de la quasi totalit&#233; des 400 Mb/s du Firewire 400).


----------



## jerlaboule (26 Mars 2007)

je  pensais prendre celui ci , mais je ne sais pas ce vaut un western digital en externe

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...U3200E.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1[/B][/U]


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2007)

A noter un important test comparatif dans le n° de mars d'Univers Mac (14 dd externes 400 et 500 Go).

C'est celui-ci qui remporte la palme. Mais bon, encore faut-il avoir le budget...


----------



## TITOUX (26 Mars 2007)

Fire Wire 400 allons . il n'y a pas photo. pour booter il faut un wire fire


----------



## jerlaboule (27 Mars 2007)

c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas mal mais bon rien que pour le prix je ne le prendrai pas


----------



## CAMDOU (14 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous 

allez voir la dessus : 

http://www.kamatec.fr/


----------



## alargeau (14 Novembre 2008)

Alors évidemment, les 2, c'est mieux. Après si tu es l'heureux possesseur d'un nouveau MacBook D), limite-toi à l'USB2. Mais je rajoute quand même que Newertech propose des disques durs vraiment très bons et bon marché dont le Guardian Maximus (désolé pour le nom) qui incorpore deux 2 DD, dont un est la copie de l'autre, en cas de faute de l'un des deux.


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2008)

Je te conseille aussi les deux. En effet tu auras forcément l'occasion d'avoir à transférer des données avec un autre MacUser et il n'aura pas toujours la même connectique. en plus il y a des tas de Macs avec Firewire qui n'ont pas l'USB 2 ...

FW400 + USB 2, tu es tranquille. Tu peux aussi prendre FW800 + USB2, avec un câble FW400/FW800 (souvent fourni avec le boitier).


----------

